# Delta Reservoir fishing



## holland

Just wondering if anybody has a tips on Fishing in Delta. When are the best times to go and what lures to use. I had fun when they stocked the trout, and I have seen pike and bass out of there. Would like to take my 6 yr old so he knows what a real fish feels like vs the small bluegill he catches. Does anyone have an info on the 2 Reservoirs?

Thank you 

Matt


----------



## Bassthumb

IMO that place is the pits. Good fisherman have to work hard and know the particulars to catch bass or pike there... And it's not guaranteed. If you want him to catch a bigger fish, your best bet would be to wait until the Maumee river level comes down (if it ever will this year) just find a pool below some rapids and just float a nightcrawler or gulp minnow about a foot or two down. Cast upstream and let it drift down, repeat. You will hook into some big, good fighting channel catfish, or maybe a bonus smallmouth if you're lucky.


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Flathead76

I'm sure once I post this someone will say different. In general the place sucks. The lower is pretty weed choked but you can catch a bass once in awhile that is worth catching throwing a top water frog in the slop. The upper has pike. Have only ever caught one pike out of there ever. Some say that there are huge pike in there. I sure as heck have never seen a picture of one. I would take the kid to Harrison for catfish. Or Metzger marsh for bass using minnows under a bobber near pads.


----------



## Nightcrawler666

I agree with both posts above, if you want to go out and have little to no chance of finding fish, go to delta. I've fished them a few times, nada.


----------



## holland

What about Lake La Su An??


----------



## Bassthumb

La su Ann is overrated IMO. Very Few big fish, tons and tons of 6-8 inch bluegills and endless 9-13 inch bass. Harrison lake around the corner has lots of channel catfish and crappie. But u said you were after big fish for your son, I wouldn't select either if that was my goal. Maumee river or go to a lake Erie pier and let him catch sheephead and catfish.


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Flathead76

La Su Ann used to be good when it was reservation only. After a year of open fishing it has been completely over fished. Its a shame.


----------



## johnern

Was thinking of trying it with fishing kayaks. Maybe not now! Lol


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

johnern said:


> Was thinking of trying it with fishing kayaks. Maybe not now! Lol


This is a 5y/o thread. Caught me off guard too till I looked at the date.


----------



## Deadeyedeek

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> This is a 5y/o thread. Caught me off guard too till I looked at the date.


Holland, both suck, Delta was good years ago..want a real nice res for your son..Archabold Res..good fishing,gills, perch, crappies and some huge catfish..I perfer the lower one, east end..let me know how you do if you go..Thanks DD


----------



## johnern

Thanks for the tip! Any tips on what to use?


----------



## johnern

I am a teacher and have had some students many years ago catch pike at upper delta. Maybe those days are gone!


----------



## bigbass201

I've fished them both a handful of times. I had one really good day on the lower before a storm rolled through. Caught some nice bass and they were pretty active. The upper has always been hard for me to get bites in it. I usually go to Wauseon because it has better sized fish in it. Still a tough fishery, but the size and quantity are better. Have you ever considered driving to McKarns or Barton? They do trout stocking out there too. Caught some good bass in both of those.


----------

